# Planning ORV poker run in the Thumb



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

The Ubly Fox Hunters club is looking to plan an orv poker run in April. We want to promote & encourage the right to operate our orv's on the roads. Since the laws have passed to allow orv use on huron County roads, there has been little notice of the activity. Through a responsible group event, we hope to encourage riders to enjoy the beautiful "Thumb Countryside." We also would like to encourage local towns & businesses to be orv friendly, as this may also benefit their businesses in the long run. 
At this time we do not have a trail system in place. Maybe with positive publicity & cooperation there may be a future interest in such a thing.

I am looking for ideas & input as well as help from others who have already organized such an event.

Also watch the forum for dates & more details. If response & attendance is good, we may plan more events.

Email me with any of your ideas. [email protected]

Thank you.

Dale


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You mean ATV's right? Keep us posted..


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

My only suggestions would be to make sure and contact all the villages and cities to make sure it would be allowable within their jurisdicitons, and to have it later (May/June) when the roads aren't quite so nasty, and there is a little more green to look at. Irregardless, keep us posted. Sounds like it could be a neat thing.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Is there a copy of the law as to which roads are legal? I've read somewhere that the roads by my place outside of Caseville (Sandpoint) are not open to atvs.

Please keep us posted about your poker run information. I'll ride depending on the date.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Last time I read the county ordinance it opened all "county" roads. The state highways (M Roads - M25, M142, M53, M19) are still closed. Each township within the county has the opportunity to restrict ORV use within their jurisdiction. You would need to call the Caseville Twp office to find out if they have done this or not.

The county ordinance does not apply to villages and cities. They are still closed unless they enact an ordinance to open thier roads.

Hopefully the link works. If not, cut and paste it into your browser and it should take you to the ordinance.

http://www.co.huron.mi.us/documents/ADOPTEDORVOrdinance.pdf


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The best thing you can do is make sure everyone is informed on the rules for operating an ORV on the road. Also make sure that they know these rules will be enforced. You could even let your LEO or DNR know of the route so they can set up and make their presence known. Nothing worse than 1 or 2 individuals ruining it for everyone else. 

If you decide to set one up, please post details here. It sounds like it could be a good dual sport ride.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like good weekend fun...Keep us posted


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a group of guys that would be up for it......depending on the weekend.........Mack


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

bowhunter426 said:


> The best thing you can do is make sure everyone is informed on the rules for operating an ORV on the road. Also make sure that they know these rules will be enforced. You could even let your LEO or DNR know of the route so they can set up and make their presence known. Nothing worse than 1 or 2 individuals ruining it for everyone else.
> 
> If you decide to set one up, please post details here. It sounds like it could be a good dual sport ride.


I like everything you said except for getting LEO involved. FYI, some Law Enforcement Agencies, especially the DNR, were against PA 240 [shoulder road openings ] ..Telling them where you plan on playing with your ATVs is like opening a candy store up for a kid.

A few years ago, there was a big mess-up with trail markings and a group of 12 riders got ticketed for making a wrong turn at a Y on the trail that was not marked properly. DNR was sitting and waiting for them with their ticket pads HOT. Told them that they could thank so/so for getting an ordinance passed that the DNR opposed.

I'd leave LEO's out of the picture as much as I could if I were you.


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

The date is set! The Ubly Fox Hunters Club is having an ORV/ATV poker run April 17th. Noon registration with a 1pm shot gun start. We will be riding on 22 miles of scenic Huron County country roads. The ride will be caravan style to draw attention to our responsible right to ride.

Here is the Huron County ordinance http://www.co.huron.mi.us/documents/ADOPTED ORV Ordinance.pdf

Registration fee for adults will be $10, children 14-16 years of age $5.
Prizes will be awarded for the best poker hand for adults & children. ( childern will need to be under direct supervision of a parent or guardian)

There will be other drawings & prizes. Food & beverages will be available at the clubhouse following the ride. 

Come join the fun!! Bring your friends & family!!

Ubly Fox Hunters Club
8780 S. Ubly Rd.
Bad Axe, Mi.

You may call me or email for more info.
Dale 989-551-9031 [email protected]


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Children are required by law to have an Orv saftey certificate in their possesion & be under direct supervision of a parent or guardian.

ust thought I'd remind everyone!







[

QUOTE=chopperloui;3563105]The Ubly Fox Hunters club is looking to plan an orv poker run in April. We want to promote & encourage the right to operate our orv's on the roads. Since the laws have passed to allow orv use on huron County roads, there has been little notice of the activity. Through a responsible group event, we hope to encourage riders to enjoy the beautiful "Thumb Countryside." We also would like to encourage local towns & businesses to be orv friendly, as this may also benefit their businesses in the long run. 
At this time we do not have a trail system in place. Maybe with positive publicity & cooperation there may be a future interest in such a thing.

I am looking for ideas & input as well as help from others who have already organized such an event.

Also watch the forum for dates & more details. If response & attendance is good, we may plan more events.

Email me with any of your ideas. [email protected]

Thank you.

Dale[/QUOTE]


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the Ubly Fox Hunters Club is hosting a Fun Run this Sunday!! 

Come to Huron County, in Michigans Thumb & join our ATV/ORV Fun run!

We will be exercising our newly earned right to ride the scenic country roads in Huron County. The route will be 22 miles long & will take you through some of our scenic hilly countryside. You will ride by our newest wind farm near Ubly, the Verona State Game area as well as miles of unspoiled farm country. Its an all road tour. All state & county orv regulations will be followed. This is a caravan style ride, ment to draw attention to responsible ORV use. 

We have been getting alot of calls & inquiries & are expecting a large turn out. Its going to be a blast!!

Registration is at 12 noon. The ride begins at 1pm. Registration for adults is $10. Children riders with current ORV saftery certificate $5.00. Prizes will be awarded.

All riders will be back at the club house by 3pm. We will have hot food & beverages available after the ride. Local ORV dealers are invited to display. Come join the fun!

Call Dale for more information 989-551-9031


----------

